# what do i feed my chocolate chip star fish?



## nfgirl54 (Mar 1, 2007)

i got a chocolate chip star fish as a gift... 
what should i feed it? i heard that they eat fish? will it harm my blue damsel? thanks


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

They will eat just about anything they come into contact with that is loose. Excess food, fish waste, etc.


----------



## SeaSerpant (Dec 9, 2007)

ouch that would hurt. so i wouldn't buy that starfish.


----------

